# Yard Sale 410



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Was just about to go scoreless this weekend. Lucked out this AM and bought an old H&R Bay State 410.
Hit several yard sales and was about to quit when I saw this poking up with some old fishing poles. Not a cream puff. No blue but no rust and shiny bore. Good stock & forend, only downer is bead broke off.







Got the broken bead discount and they gave me 3 boxes of ammo. One short a few shells but I can’t complain.
going to drill out bead and put a new one on. It ain’t a S&W but kept me from a shut out.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a 20 gauge pardner and it is my favorite gun now after 7 ten years of being in the mix. I've shot the most deer, my biggest buck, definitely the most wood ducks with it. It is light, shoots true and easy to clean. Im going to buy 2 more 20's for sure.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Good Find! When I was a kid, those were kid guns. Dad found me one in 20 ga! I kept the family in fresh squirrels and bunnies with that gun! Wish I still had it!
I got my oldest boy one when he was in abt 5lth grade.We’d shoot clay birds out back and he was surprisingly, a natural wing shot. I took him to a Youth Pheasant Hunt that Fall. We were talking to some guys in one of the big fields at Berlin WA when a bird flushed wild abt 60 yds to our left. I looked around as son fired and the bird dropped like a rock in a cloud of feathers! The kid(and the little 20 ga.) both did their jobs!(Not sure I could have made that shot with Three tries).


----------

